# Who's the best fighter the UFC let go?



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry if there's already been a post about this. But watching the Cung-Le v. Scott Smith fight made me think 'the UFC was STUPID to let this guy go'. Which brings me to my thread point. Who do you think are the top 3 fighters the UFC has let go.

My top three:
1. Nick Diaz (IMO the best fighter in his weight class, and simply DOMINATES in every aspect of the game, the fact that he talk sh*t is simply an aspect of the game, and he's one of the best in the biz)
2. Dan Henderson (I feel like this'll be on a lot of lists, kind of a no-brainer)
3. Scott Smith (this guy has hands of stone dipped in cement, and covered in steel. Not to mention his chin is simply incredible. If he simply continues to evolve his game, he could be a serious fighter 'cause he's still young. Not to mention, forget boring fights, I don't know if he's EVER been in a fight I almost wouldn't consider a fight of the night)

Thoughts?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Diaz blows.

Well the UFC has let a lot of guys in the past go, such as Vitor, BJ, Wandy, etc. 

Recently, Hendo and Werdum.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Diaz blows because you say so? lol

I actually Werdum blows.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Kalib Starnes


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The UFC didn't "let" Dan go, he opted to take another option in Strikeforce.

I would put Arlovski on that list, also.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Nick Diaz
Dan Henderson


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Arlovski was not let go either. His contract was done and they did not resign him. Werdum was by far the dumbest.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Arlovski was not let go either. His contract was done and they did not resign him. Werdum was by far the dumbest.


You're right, he was released by Affliction.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Nick Diaz is not even close to being the best in his division, which ever division that is 160, 170, 180? he is a great fighter but he will never be the best IMO. He is a crowd favorite though.

Scott Smith is defintely the most entertaining fighter they let go, that guy is the mordern day Rocky Balboa. He needs to be getting paid alot more than he does, he never fails to put on a great fight.

Hendo is probably the best fighter they let go IMO, Arlovski and Werdum are great fighters too but have there weaknesses.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Kalib Starnes


Agreed. The guy's beaten Jason Macdonald and Chris Leben... had an awesome bloody war with Belcher, and a super entertaining fight against Okami.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

FTR nick diaz just dominated scott smith, from the way people talk sometimes I think they forget or just don't know about that.


I don't know what kind of technicalities were getting into to, but let go, didn't resign, fired, whatever Hendo definetely was the best person they let go. My reasons for sayin this are that he was one of the only they let get away when he was on an impressive winning streak. Most of those other fighters lost or were losing and seemingly becoming washed up/ old/ past prime/ not able to keep up with competition. This was not exactly the case with Hendo, even though he had lost to both champs initially.


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Henderson is the no brainer for sure. 

I was not disappointed to see that douchebag Diaz go. I'm all for fighters speaking their minds, but that guy is simply just white trash through and through.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Clearly, people have taken this thread out of perspective. It asks the "best" fighter the UFC has let go. Not your favorite. Since the majority of the greats that have left the UFC was simply because their contract expired and they failed to resign. Hendo, Arlovski ... you have to shift to second tier fighters such as Werdum. 

To even mention Diaz or Smith in the mix is just silly. Diaz's most impressive win has been Smith, who himself is terribly unimpressive. I think it's easy to lose sight of how much stiffer the top echelon of UFC fighters are in these lighter classes. But the fact is neither Smith or Diaz did well in the UFC. You can't really lose to the likes of Ed Herman and be considered one of the best the UFC has cut. Entertaining? Sure, Diaz and Smith can then come into the mix. But Werdum was lined up as a legitimate contender before his loss to JDS, who himself is arguably on the way to the top.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Servatose said:


> Clearly, people have taken this thread out of perspective. It asks the "best" fighter the UFC has let go. Not your favorite. Since the majority of the greats that have left the UFC was simply because their contract expired and they failed to resign. Hendo, Arlovski ... you have to shift to second tier fighters such as Werdum.
> 
> *To even mention Diaz or Smith in the mix is just silly. Diaz's most impressive win has been Smith, who himself is terribly unimpressive*. I think it's easy to lose sight of how much stiffer the top echelon of UFC fighters are in these lighter classes. But the fact is neither Smith or Diaz did well in the UFC. You can't really lose to the likes of Ed Herman and be considered one of the best the UFC has cut. Entertaining? Sure, Diaz and Smith can then come into the mix. But Werdum was lined up as a legitimate contender before his loss to JDS, who himself is arguably on the way to the top.


you're really cutting Diaz short here, he has so much raw talent and he only half ass trains. If he would care less about smoking and get serious I would put money that he could be in the top ten for whichever weight class he chose. If youre a new fan watch his early UFC fights, he's just a kid, 19 years old, and he is completely holding his own with people such as Diego Sanchez and Karo Parysian. And he has only gotten better since then


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hendo, maybe AA. Smith!? Smith is mediocre at best, he is absurdly easy to hit. Being known for having a good chin is not a good thing because it almost always means you have terrible defense (some exceptions, i.e. Penn). Diaz is very solid.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Seperator88 said:


> you're really cutting Diaz short here, he has so much raw talent and he only half ass trains. If he would care less about smoking and get serious I would put money that he could be in the top ten for whichever weight class he chose. If youre a new fan watch his early UFC fights, he's just a kid, 19 years old, and he is completely holding his own with people such as Diego Sanchez and Karo Parysian. And he has only gotten better since then


Whether or not he takes his training seriously really has no relevance in a thread like this. One could argue potential a fighter has all day, but the only thing we can logically base our judgement on is the present. Although Diaz seems like he may have improved drastically since he left the UFC, we also haven't seen him against any real competition. So we have no choice but to assume that he'd still fold against top competitors, like he has in the past.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

Servatose said:


> Whether or not he takes his training seriously really has no relevance in a thread like this. One could argue potential a fighter has all day, but the only thing we can logically base our judgement on is the present. Although Diaz seems like he may have improved drastically since he left the UFC, we also haven't seen him against any real competition. So we have no choice but to assume that he'd still fold against top competitors, like he has in the past.


I think alot of people forget about who Nick Diaz really is. Regardless of the fact that it was eventually over-turned and ruled a NC, we're talking about the same guy that Gogo-platad Gomi (the 2nd person in pro mma HISTORY to finish a fight with a gogo), and has had notable wins over....Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock, Gleison Tibau, Josh Neer, robbie lawler, and chris litle. I agree that if he just forgets about the pot and really trained, he'd be unstoppable. I would LOVE to see a 100% Nick Diaz vs a 100% BJ Penn! Nick dominates 'stikers', i.e. scott smith, and him DISMANTLING Frank Shamrock. His wrestling is his biggest downside which still has an awesome TDD. Once it's on the ground, it's over. He will throw for 3 different subs at the same time while elbowing and punching his opponent in the face. That's why I love watching him. I feel he epitomizes being a professional fighter.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

mmamasta said:


> I think alot of people forget about who Nick Diaz really is. Regardless of the fact that it was eventually over-turned and ruled a NC, we're talking about the same guy that Gogo-platad Gomi (the 2nd person in pro mma HISTORY to finish a fight with a gogo), and has had notable wins over....Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock, Gleison Tibau, Josh Neer, robbie lawler, and chris litle. I agree that if he just forgets about the pot and really trained, he'd be unstoppable. I would LOVE to see a 100% Nick Diaz vs a 100% BJ Penn! Nick dominates 'stikers', i.e. scott smith, and him DISMANTLING Frank Shamrock. His wrestling is his biggest downside which still has an awesome TDD. Once it's on the ground, it's over. He will throw for 3 different subs at the same time while elbowing and punching his opponent in the face. That's why I love watching him. I feel he epitomizes being a professional fighter.


Let's not forget, Diaz has also lost to Sherk, and Sanchez people BJ Penn dismantled. To make implications that Diaz would be ready for an opponent like BJ because of some wins against some bottom tier opponents is really just a demonstration of how much you like him personally, and can't really be based off any sound logic. As much as I appreciate and understand a fighter being able to improve through taking his training seriously, to say he'd be anywhere close to BJ's level is off base.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

Servatose said:


> Let's not forget, Diaz has also lost to Sherk, and Sanchez people BJ Penn dismantled. To make implications that Diaz would be ready for an opponent like BJ because of some wins against some bottom tier opponents is really just a demonstration of how much you like him personally, and can't really be based off any sound logic. As much as I appreciate and understand a fighter being able to improve through taking his training seriously, to say he'd be anywhere close to BJ's level is off base.


Yeah, that's why I thought was clear with the whole 100% v 100% thing. It's already been said that Nick's work ethic is far from strenuous. I was proposing a Nick Diaz who's clean, trained and with the actual desire to win vs. the same in BJ. He just needs to get into a great camp with where people will smack him around and tell him he's an idiot. I'd love to see what would happen if Diaz decided to train with Greg Jackson....I don't think we've seen maybe...70% of the potential of Nick Diaz. It's not just about training, it's his mental game that needs a little work too. But if he got under the wing of a Greg Jackson, I think he could really turn into force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

mmamasta said:


> Yeah, that's why I thought was clear with the whole 100% v 100% thing. It's already been said that Nick's work ethic is far from strenuous. I was proposing a Nick Diaz who's clean, trained and with the actual desire to win vs. the same in BJ. He just needs to get into a great camp with where people will smack him around and tell him he's an idiot. I'd love to see what would happen if Diaz decided to train with Greg Jackson....I don't think we've seen maybe...70% of the potential of Nick Diaz. It's not just about training, it's his mental game that needs a little work too. But if he got under the wing of a Greg Jackson, I think he could really turn into force to be reckoned with.


That's all certainly a possibility. Me denying it would be ignorant. All I was trying to say is that when discussing a topic like this, the only reasonable way to go about it, is to discuss what is and what has been, not what could be. Because if we were to discuss hypothetical situations, the discussion would never end, and there'd be nothing anyone could agree upon.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to go with AA..........'s hands.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah with arlovski you lost a former champion who looked unstoppable. it's funny how he looks old as mess in his werewolf days and then cleaned up and looked like a little kid. even though he failed to resign, technically the ufc "let him go" to another organization by failing to match affliction's offer. the only good thing arlovski got out of leaving the ufc was a chance at fedor. staying in the ufc, he could still be top of heap but now he's looking for work which is just unreal considering his awesome striking.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

If we're talking about people that left the UFC of their own will, I'd have to go with either Hendo or Arlovski. If we're talking about people that the UFC actually cut while they were still under contract, Werdum is the first that comes to my mind.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Nick Diaz is one of the most entertaining fighters in the world. He always brings it, he talks mad shitt which is entertaining and makes for fun feuds and not to mention he has top notch skills, hes not the best fighter at 170 but he would give everyone trouble and i think he could be top 5 UFC ww, they should def bring him back.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Brutus said:


> Nick Diaz is one of the most entertaining fighters in the world. He always brings it, he talks mad shitt which is entertaining and makes for fun feuds and not to mention he has top notch skills, hes not the best fighter at 170 but he would give everyone trouble and i think he could be top 5 UFC ww, they should def bring him back.


They didn't let Diaz go, he left on his own. But I agree, I would love to see him back in the UFC. 

I'm gonna go with Andrei Arlovski, he was entertaining as hell even when he did lose.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Henderson FTW.

I know he's not the best but I also didn't like when they let go Rich Clementi.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

faustus34 said:


> Henderson is the no brainer for sure.
> 
> I was not disappointed to see that douchebag Diaz go. I'm all for fighters speaking their minds, but *that guy is simply just white trash through and through*.


LMAO. You do know Nick Diaz is Mexican right?

In topic Diaz doesn't get enough credit.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

flourhead said:


> the only good thing arlovski got out of leaving the ufc was a chance at fedor. staying in the ufc, he could still be top of heap but now he's looking for work which is just unreal considering his awesome striking.


And a shit load of cash. He made $1,500,000 from the Fedor fight, 5 times what Fedor earnt. I'm sure he was laughing all the way to the bank after that fight, ridiculous money. I know that the way Affliction had to announce their fight purses was different to the UFC's, as the fighters get a couple of other payments on top of their fight purse, but Arlovksi made $90,000 as a fight purse from his 2nd fight with Tim Sylvia. So it's extremely doubtful that he'd have made anything like the sort of money he was set to make in Affliction. I'd say that was a definite advantage to leaving the UFC personally 

It's also a shame that his chin has basically completely gone. Sure he's been KO'd by 2 hard hitters in Fedor and Rogers, but even so, his chin has looked alot weaker than it did in the past. There's no doubting his actual boxing ability though, working with Freddie Roach for a decent amount of time is going to make you a good boxer; and iirc, he was dominating the stand up against Fedor before going in for a flying knee.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

In order...

1) Dan Henderson
2) Nick Diaz
3) Fabricio Werdum

These guys are absolute beasts in the cage and could defeat a champion on any given day.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hendo *bar none as he was a championship caliber fighter, just didn't have a personality or big drawing power as opposed to GSP, BJ or Chuck in the past. Argument could be said against A. Silva, but cmon he's the pound for pound king pin.

*Clementi *was ineteresting. May not enough of a draw.

Really didn't like how they dicked around with *Werdum. *Look up his fight against GG 1. 

*Arlovski* is definitely another. In fact it helped bolster another rival organization.

A lot of people may or may not shit on this, but *Kang. *Loads of potential, but did not come through. What you gonna do...

One *Diaz *is enough in the organization...lolz.

Oh yah *Karo Parisyan. * Too many personal issues suppose.

*JMAC* was always entertaining to watch. 

Man the list goes on...


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

To be honest I can understand all most every cut the UFC makes. Henderson wanted a contract that would have made him the most paid fighter in the UFC, being pretty far from the best fighter and incredibly far from the most entertaining guy, there's no way that was going to happen.
Werdum is just horribly overrated in my opinion.
And Diaz will continue to fall short everytime he fights true top teir talent.

Having said that, these would still be my top three choices, but if I were Dana and the Fertitas, I would have cut them too.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Josh Barnett. 

Dan Henderson, to me, is not a big loss as he is getting on in years (39). Barnett is still only 32. I know there was the roids allegation, but you can't tell me the sport isn't rife with it.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

it's far from an allegation, he has been tested positive multiple times!! The UFC is not in control of sanctioning fighters the atheltic commission is, therefore he will not be sanctioned to fight in the states til his penalty is over.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

alizio said:


> it's far from an allegation, he has been tested positive multiple times!! The UFC is not in control of sanctioning fighters the atheltic commission is, therefore he will not be sanctioned to fight in the states til his penalty is over.


I was unaware of further positive tests. I only knew of the one in 2002. Oh well, still liked the guy's skill.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Besides for Hendo, Diaz, Werdum, Kang, JMAC, Clementi and AA, I'll say Tamdan McRory (I thought Chicken Little had mad potential ), Sokky, Babalu and Loiseau (they should have given him one more chance after his UFC 97 fiasco).


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I was unaware of further positive tests. I only knew of the one in 2002. Oh well, still liked the guy's skill.


He was supposed to fight Fedor on the third Affliction card, but he pissed positive while trying to get his liscense to fight in California I think. None of those state athletic comissions look to kindly upon repeat offenders, it will probably be a while before Barnett makes it back to fighting in the states.

As for the main part of the thread, Babalu. The guy is very good and very entertaining.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

faustus34 said:


> Henderson is the no brainer for sure.
> 
> I was not disappointed to see that douchebag Diaz go. I'm all for fighters speaking their minds, but that guy is simply just white trash through and through.


Agreed


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

Fact: Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the UFC.
Get used to it! Damn it I didn't read the full title of the post Blah!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Sokoudjou

only man (besides Tito) to successfully get Machida on the ground and control him there.

Based upon the way Luiz Cane got rocked by Lil Nog (who Sokoudjou beat in Pride in the same fashion)...I think the UFC made too hasty a decision


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Babalu


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I almost forgot about Travis Lutter, he is the best 1st round fighter in the world IMO, he was dominanting Anderson and Franklin in the first round and almost finished both of them, i think he could quite easily be a top 2-3 MW if he had decent Cardio. He has only ever lost to himself IMO with his poor cardio.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know about the "best", probably one of the guys everyone else is talking about. But the one I hated most was Clementi being cut.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I wanna throw in Tamdan McCrory into the mix, I really miss him. Can't understand why they kicked him, he was 3-3 in UFC but putting on good fights and hes still very young (I think 23). His fight agaist Dustin Hazelett was simply awesome!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> I wanna throw in Tamdan McCrory into the mix, I really miss him. Can't understand why they kicked him, he was 3-3 in UFC but putting on good fights and hes still very young (I think 23). His fight agaist Dustin Hazelett was simply awesome!


Yeah, I mentioned him... You're right about his age too. Hopefully, we'll see him in the octagon again soon. Any idea where he fights now?


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Tamdan hasent fought since he lost last time. No idea if he signed anything yet.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

SMH. He has so much potential and he's an exciting fighter. He should sign with SF or fight in Japan, but I'd rather see him in Japan, because I see that building him as a fighter better than SF would.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hendo


----------



## RatedRSnake (Jul 9, 2009)

Nick Diaz and Werdum


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nick Diaz


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Werdum = Poor man's Nogueria


----------



## Toro de Fuego (May 2, 2009)

Nick Diaz, without a doubt.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I just dont understand the Nick Diaz love?

Sure the kid puts on a good fight from time to time, but he has never really done much when fighting top level guys.

And the BIGGEST issue is the guy constantly puts smoking weed before fighting! If I were a promoter I would not want anybody in my organization that may or may not be able to fight on a card that I spent a ton of money promoting because he wasnt willing to put the joint down!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Josh Barnett.
> 
> Dan Henderson, to me, is not a big loss as he is getting on in years (39). Barnett is still only 32. I know there was the roids allegation, but you can't tell me the sport isn't rife with it.


He cheated to win the title over Randy Couture. He shouldn't be allowed to fight in the U.S. anymore at all, especially after testing positive three times now.


----------



## poundedout45 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think its a bit pathetic, they've decided not to resign Dan, Arlowski, and Werdum and instead decide to sign superstars such as Kimbo(who NEVER won a TUF fight) and Elvis Sinosic.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> I just dont understand the Nick Diaz love?
> 
> Sure the kid puts on a good fight from time to time, but he has never really done much when fighting top level guys.
> 
> And the BIGGEST issue is the guy constantly puts smoking weed before fighting! If I were a promoter I would not want anybody in my organization that may or may not be able to fight on a card that I spent a ton of money promoting because he wasnt willing to put the joint down!


Why wouldn't you want Nick Diaz back? He ALWAYS puts on a good show and that's what matters to fight fans. Sure, he'll never become the champ but he's still young and exciting. Plus his BJJ is just sick.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Why wouldnt I? Because I have no respect for any fighter who puts smoking weed as a bigger priority in life than fighting! I enjoy a joint from time to time, but if I had a career that required me to not smoke, I wouldnt! Its pretty simple, if you dont respect the fight game, I dont respect you as a fighter!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> I just dont understand the Nick Diaz love?
> 
> Sure the kid puts on a good fight from time to time, but he has never really done much when fighting top level guys.
> 
> And the BIGGEST issue is the guy constantly puts smoking weed before fighting! If I were a promoter I would not want anybody in my organization that may or may not be able to fight on a card that I spent a ton of money promoting because he wasnt willing to put the joint down!




He took out who was widley considered the #1 LW in the world a few years ago but got the fight overturned for smoking weed.

I think Diaz is aboslutly solid. Excellent striker who breaks fighters down with jabs and very angular boxing. Solid BJJ I think he's really come into his own and is twice as good as when he competed in the UFC last time..

He does have some interesting victories over Gleison Tibau, Chris Lytle, Robbie Lawler, Josh Neer and Scott Smith. I think Nick Diaz has come into his own. His formula is extremly effective. He always looks better.
Big loss to any org.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> Why wouldnt I? Because I have no respect for any fighter who puts smoking weed as a bigger priority in life than fighting! I enjoy a joint from time to time, but if I had a career that required me to not smoke, I wouldnt! Its pretty simple, if you dont respect the fight game, I dont respect you as a fighter!


Why so angry Dan? 

LOL anyway on the topic of Nick Diaz, HE LEFT THE UFC. He was not let go, he QUIT to join Gracie Fighting Championship. Although I am very disappointed not to see him fighting in the UFC, he is doing very well over in SF and is on his way to becoming the WW champ. Either way...helluva fighter, helluva pothead. :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Diaz of today would definitely, definitely avenge his losses to Sherk, Riggs, and Sanchez, Easily perhaps. The dude has lost once since 04.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Although I am very disappointed not to see him fighting in the UFC, he is doing very well over in SF and is on his way to becoming the WW champ. Either way...helluva fighter, helluva pothead. :thumb02:


I kinda like him at SF, he is really one of the top fighters there even through he would do very well in the UFC, but I doupt he could be a serious opponent for George, Fitch and Alves^^
I hope that he becomes the new WW champion in SF :thumbsup: 

and yea lol he is a hell of a pothead :laugh:



khoveraki said:


> The Diaz of today would definitely, definitely avenge his losses to Sherk, Riggs, and Sanchez, Easily perhaps. The dude has lost once since 04.


Definitely


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> Why wouldnt I? Because I have no respect for any fighter who puts smoking weed as a bigger priority in life than fighting! I enjoy a joint from time to time, but if I had a career that required me to not smoke, I wouldnt! Its pretty simple, if you dont respect the fight game, I dont respect you as a fighter!


I couldn't disagree with you more. Are you COMPLETELY discounting the fact that he was INCREDIBLY HIGH (as in, when the Dr.'s tested him, they had never SEEN THC levels that high), and STILL managed to take out Gomi? And I smoke pot on occasion, so you can't even try to tell me it's a 'performance ENHANCER', because that's a lie. It DOES make you very MINIMALLY tolerant of pain, but the consequences are not even close to worth it, slower reaction times, slower think times, NO short-term memory (if you think that's not important in a fight, try to figure out someones fighting style high while being punched in the face), weaker muscles, worse vision, and a slew of other debilitating side-effects. Not to mention the other post's GREAT point that he's had one loss since '04, and don't even try to say he hasn't faced competition. I'll give you that he hasn't faced top 3 guys, but he is fighting legit fights every time.

I actually think I respect him more for having his priorities. He makes it very clear that he's a smoker first, and a fighter second. I appreciate his honesty, and the fact that he is still one of the most talented fighters out there just impresses me even more.

WAR DIAZ!!!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

nick diaz or arlvski


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hendo left, he signed with Strikeforce as he was unhappy with the UFC contract, they didn't really "let him go".

Werdum, however, was dropped after two solid, impressive wins over Gzonaga and Vera, for losing to JDS, which is such a stupid, ridiculous, silly dropping.

I'm sure he's somewhat happy now, though, as he gets to face the #1 HW in the world.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Rich Clemente.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Hendo left, he signed with Strikeforce as he was unhappy with the UFC contract, they didn't really "let him go".
> 
> Werdum, however, was dropped after two solid, impressive wins over Gzonaga and Vera, for losing to JDS, which is such a stupid, ridiculous, silly dropping.
> 
> I'm sure he's somewhat happy now, though, as he gets to get his face rearranged by the #1 HW.



Fixed. 

Werdum was definitely dominating in the UFC, JDS was just unknown at the time for how talented he was, Werdum definitely gets the real "best fighter the UFC cut" award.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

mmamasta said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. Are you COMPLETELY discounting the fact that he was INCREDIBLY HIGH (as in, when the Dr.'s tested him, they had never SEEN THC levels that high), and STILL managed to take out Gomi? And I smoke pot on occasion, so you can't even try to tell me it's a 'performance ENHANCER', because that's a lie. It DOES make you very MINIMALLY tolerant of pain, but the consequences are not even close to worth it, slower reaction times, slower think times, NO short-term memory (if you think that's not important in a fight, try to figure out someones fighting style high while being punched in the face), weaker muscles, worse vision, and a slew of other debilitating side-effects. Not to mention the other post's GREAT point that he's had one loss since '04, and don't even try to say he hasn't faced competition. I'll give you that he hasn't faced top 3 guys, but he is fighting legit fights every time.
> 
> I actually think I respect him more for having his priorities. He makes it very clear that he's a smoker first, and a fighter second. I appreciate his honesty, and the fact that he is still one of the most talented fighters out there just impresses me even more.
> 
> WAR DIAZ!!!


First off, just because he had VERY high THC levels in his blood does not mean that he was still high. They linger for quite some time, and it is well know that he smokes alot.

And no, I am not discounting the fact that he may be able to fight well even as a pot head, but I am taking to account that he is not willing to follow the rules of the game he chooses to play! I have no respect for those who break the rules intentionally!

And never once will you have see me write that weed is a performance enhancing drug (other than some pain tolerance) but it is most certainly a performance ALTERING drug, and therefore should never be allowed!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> The UFC didn't "let" Dan go, he opted to take another option in Strikeforce.
> 
> I would put Arlovski on that list, also.


They "let him go" by letting Strikeforce offer him a better contract. If they had wanted him enough they could have offered him more, but as they didn't Strikeforce got him.
With that being said Hendo and Arlovski are about the top 2 guys on the list.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Can.Opener said:


> Rich Clemente.


 :laugh:


----------

